# bumps on my powder blue tang



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

What are those bumps on my fish?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmm, looks like subcutaneous parasites.

And is that Ich on the eye and forhead in the first photo?

Have a hospital tank?
Have any food with meds/parasite combatants?


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

My clowfish have black spots on one side of the belly. Any idea? I have a urchin in my tank


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't tell from the photos. Are the spots raised bumps? I think there's some parasites here. If you've not identified and treated parasites before, have someone local take a look at your tank in person and give you advice. They are kind of tricky to treat and identify in Marine tanks. The treatments are often not for use in a display tank also.

Have a hospital tank?
Have any food with meds/parasite combatants?


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

thank for the advice


----------

